# Is Copper oxide safe for shrimps



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I got the Fluval Shrimp Granules 30g Fluval Shrimp Granules 30g - Complete Aquatics

One of the ingredients is copper oxide. Everywhere I read, people say they feed shrimps with food that has copper and the shrimps die.

So is copper oxide safe for shrimps?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Copper oxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why did Fluval put copper oxide in shrimp food that they say made specially for shrimps?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probably really small trace amounts.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

copper is essential for life in very trace amounts
for example every hemoglobin molecule in your blood contains copper


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I assume it is safe. A small trace amounts is deadly for small shrimp.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hikari algae wafers have it too, its always one of the last ingredients tho
i found some hermit crab foot at aquariums west thats supplimented with calcium that doesnt have it on the back, im feeding that atm


----------

